# Portsnap not updating amule port



## Psychokiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi,

I have done a fresh install with 8.1-RELEASE on sparc64. Chosen to install port collection from CD, then right after bootstrapping I did 


```
portsnap fetch
portsnap extract
portsnap upgrade
```

all three run fine, but now under /usr/ports/net-p2p/amule2 I find a very old version of the port (not the 2.2.6 I used to find in 8.0, but a very old 10275).

Even in the packages under 

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/sparc64/8.1-RELEASE/packages/net-p2p/

there is aMule-10266.tbz instead of the aMule-2.2.5_1.tbz that was in 

ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/sparc64/8.0-RELEASE/packages/net-p2p/

I am puzzled: should I ask the port maintainer or is portsnap gone mad?

TIA

Paolo


----------



## Psychokiller (Sep 22, 2010)

Sorry, my fault.

amule port switched to SVN snapshots, so did the naming as the maintainer explained to me. So the 10275 port is actually newer than the released 2.2.6 from amule web site.

Paolo


----------

